# Does NPR News Now podcast work for you?



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

Several attempts, several reboots, many days -- NPR News Now not only won't play (half a second of audio, half a second of silence, over and over) but it also replaces the play/pause control with a spinner, so you can't stop it. Picking anotehr podcast doesn't seem to escape either; only switching to another source (e.g. an FM station favorite) stops it. Other podcasts, including other NPR podcasts (e.g. Up First) work fine. Is it just me? Same symptom on other media? Workarounds?

Thanks.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

lairdb said:


> Several attempts, several reboots, many days -- NPR News Now not only won't play (half a second of audio, half a second of silence, over and over) but it also replaces the play/pause control with a spinner, so you can't stop it. Picking anotehr podcast doesn't seem to escape either; only switching to another source (e.g. an FM station favorite) stops it. Other podcasts, including other NPR podcasts (e.g. Up First) work fine. Is it just me? Same symptom on other media? Workarounds?
> 
> Thanks.


Do you have a location (other than "Earth")? I pretty much could have guessed that.


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> Do you have a location (other than "Earth")? I pretty much could have guessed that.


Erm, Southern California. Why would it matter? (EU/US differences?  US.)


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

lairdb said:


> Erm, Southern California. Why would it matter? (EU/US differences? US.)


In this case it probably doesn't really matter but I was being pro-active for that time in the future when a question or comment from you would benefit from the context of where you lived. It can often help diagnose and explain things if you know what the local weather has been like, the elevations involved, the power rates, local types of roads and conditions, tax structures, etc.

I probably won't remember your location but if it were in your profile, everyone could see it every post. It really can be quite helpful.


----------



## Glade_EV (Sep 12, 2017)

Right - same here; I'm going to say for 4 weeks or so (and through a couple of firmware updates).
-I don't have any problem switching to another TuneIn stream though.
-I had been blaming TuneIn and meant to check another source but hadn't gotten around to it until just now when I checked on my PC and found it to be fine- might be worth a bug report.


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

Glade_EV said:


> Right - same here; I'm going to say for 4 weeks or so (and through a couple of firmware updates).
> -I don't have any problem switching to another TuneIn stream though.
> -I had been blaming TuneIn and meant to check another source but hadn't gotten around to it until just now when I checked on my PC and found it to be fine- might be worth a bug report.


Okay, thanks; at least it's not just me.

I listen to that news most every day via iPhone's podcast app, so the stream should be viable. 
Also, I tried earlier changing to my personal TuneIn account in the car; no change.
Also, I tried the same stream on TuneIn iPhone app; it was fine. So, it's something specific to that podcast *and* the car client.


----------

